# wget and Nessus



## nolamiami (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm trying to script wget to download nessus scanner 4.0.1 as follows: 

$ wget http://downloads.nessus.org/nessus3...accept=yes&t=078bde71a36b705e123f4dd4a9043ccb

The problem is, it keeps pulling down the index.html file. Same link in Firefox downloads without problem. 

Any suggestions to get to working correctly? Or maybe just reason it won't work at all.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

If you read the fine manual you will find that wget is a program which can download a web page or an entire web site so it will download the index file.

To download nessus open firefox or any other browser and click the link:

http://downloads.nessus.org/nessus3d...3f4dd4a9043ccb

Save the file to your /home folder and then install it with

rpm -Uvh Nessus*rpm

Make sure you do this as root and you have manually solved all
dependencies, then read the fine manual on using nessus
(well fine? somethimes they can be a bit "wordy")
Hal


----------



## nolamiami (Jul 22, 2009)

Hal - Thanks for the reply. 

WGET should be able to download any file specified. In this case I want to retrieve an RPM, but its not working correctly. My guess is it is b/c the syntax of the URL.

I wanted to use wget in a script that will be run on 15 Nessus scanners. My hope was to avoid interactively downloading and installing the RPM on each.

As a work around, I have set up a local FTP server and will run the following in the script:

wget ftp://ftp:[email protected]/Nessus-4.0.1-es5.i386.rpm 

rpm -i Nessus-4.0.1-es5.i386.rpm


Does anyone know how to change the local download directory for wget? Currrently downloads go to /~ 


thanks





hal8000 said:


> If you read the fine manual you will find that wget is a program which can download a web page or an entire web site so it will download the index file.
> 
> To download nessus open firefox or any other browser and click the link:
> 
> ...


----------

